# Moving to Juarez



## izabellb

Hi, I´m from Brazil, living in Brazil, and an international company offered my husband a nice job in Juarez. 
We have a friend living there, and he told us that the city isn´t so violent anymore and it´s a good place to live.
Our concern is about the cost of living. First of all, I can not find anything about expats in Juarez, and I found a few houses for rent, some really expensive.
I read in a thead here that private schools are expensive too...Is it so?
We are trying to make the company relocate us to El Paso instead, because there everything seems less expensive, and more safe. As they have a maquiladora there too, isn´t impossible for them to do it, but I think it will be difficult for my husband to cross the border at least twice a week, as he will need to rent a place for him in Juarez too.
He has a good job here, but as we already lived in China for 6 years, we dream to live Brazil again, we just dont fit here anymore, and I think we have violence here too, so I´m not afraid to move to Juarez, just concern about some costs. Any ideas?
Anything will help, as I can´t get anything on google...
Thanks a lot! And greetings from Brazil!!


----------



## TundraGreen

izabellb said:


> Hi, I´m from Brazil, living in Brazil, and an international company offered my husband a nice job in Juarez.
> We have a friend living there, and he told us that the city isn´t so violent anymore and it´s a good place to live.
> Our concern is about the cost of living. First of all, I can not find anything about expats in Juarez, and I found a few houses for rent, some really expensive.
> I read in a thead here that private schools are expensive too...Is it so?
> We are trying to make the company relocate us to El Paso instead, because there everything seems less expensive, and more safe. As they have a maquiladora there too, isn´t impossible for them to do it, but I think it will be difficult for my husband to cross the border at least twice a week, as he will need to rent a place for him in Juarez too.
> He has a good job here, but as we already lived in China for 6 years, we dream to live Brazil again, we just dont fit here anymore, and I think we have violence here too, so I´m not afraid to move to Juarez, just concern about some costs. Any ideas?
> Anything will help, as I can´t get anything on google...
> Thanks a lot! And greetings from Brazil!!


I believe housing in Ciudad Juarez will be cheaper than in El Paso. The cheaper places might not be advertised on the internet however. 

El Paso has lower crime rates than Ciudad Juarez, but more than a million people live in Ciudad Juarez without any problems.


----------



## Longford

izabellb said:


> We are trying to make the company relocate us to El Paso instead, because there everything seems less expensive, and more safe. As they have a maquiladora there too ...


Not a bad idea. Not at all.


----------



## izabellb

Longford said:


> Not a bad idea. Not at all.


Is it still so bad there???


----------



## TundraGreen

izabellb said:


> Is it still so bad there???


From what I have read Ciudad Juarez is starting to come back. During the worst period, many businesses and restaurants closed. But recent stories I have read have been about how they are returning. However, it is hard to tell much about what it is really like from newspaper stories and occasional trips passing through.


----------



## Longford

izabellb said:


> Is it still so bad there???


I don't have the answer, personally. People who live there now, or who have lived there in the recent past and have left ... will answer your questions better. From what I continue to read, and listen to ... I wouldn't move there or move my family there. But it's not my decision. The risk of kidnapping is something you'll want to consider and research. Maquilla managers and/or family members have previously been targeted for _express_ and other forms of kidnapping. What you need to do is visit, explore the city with someone who knows it well so you can identify suitable housing/colonias and then consider whatever security risks might exist. My 'gut' feeling is that an expat previously unfamiliar with the city would be more comfortable (and with a sense of less stress/worry) living in El Paso. Best of luck.


----------



## coondawg

I agree with Longford. If you really want to live in Juarez, visit first. What I have read recently says that the Plaza is heating up again since "El Chapo" was captured, with the Juarez Cartel trying to reclaim what they lost to the Sinaloa Cartel. If true, then lots more bloodshed. 
Security, better schools, "peace of mind", are all probably better in El Paso. Good luck.


----------



## TundraGreen

coondawg said:


> I agree with Longford. If you really want to live in Juarez, visit first. What I have read recently says that the Plaza is heating up again since "El Chapo" was captured, with the Juarez Cartel trying to reclaim what they lost to the Sinaloa Cartel. If true, then lots more bloodshed.
> Security, better schools, "peace of mind", are all probably better in El Paso. Good luck.


I am not sure what I would do in that situation, if I had young kids. Although, when I did have young kids, I opted to remain in a city rather than move to a suburb where, "security and schools" were undoubtedly better. 

As someone who prefers the culture and lifestyle in Mexico better than in the US, if it were me today, I would prefer to live in Ciudad Juarez, based on brief visits to both. But I don't have young kids to worry about anymore. In fact, even my grandson is no longer that young.


----------



## terrybahena

A few years ago I was working with a company and one of our vendors was in El Paso with a maquiladora in Juarez. We crossed in the morning and returned that afternoon and it was not a wait at all in eaither direction. I mean you would need to check into it, but possibly you could live in El Paso and hubby could commute without the need of another apartment. Good luck with your search and your move!


----------



## coondawg

terrybahena said:


> A few years ago I was working with a company and one of our vendors was in El Paso with a maquiladora in Juarez. We crossed in the morning and returned that afternoon and it was not a wait at all in eaither direction. I mean you would need to check into it, but possibly you could live in El Paso and hubby could commute without the need of another apartment. Good luck with your search and your move!


Was your crossing just one time, or did it happen every day for months?


----------



## AlanMexicali

Border crossing wait times for El Paso (Bridge of the Americas (BOTA)) - Graphs


----------



## terrybahena

coondawg said:


> Was your crossing just one time, or did it happen every day for months?


It was only for 2 or 3 days. But the guys we were there to see made the commute daily. That's why I said maybe it's worth checking into. It was also something like 5 years ago....I was just throwing out ideas...


----------



## izabellb

We decided just to accept the offer if we can live in El Paso. Now we are waiting. Life is good is safe here, so we don´t need to risk it for a few $ more...
Thanks!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

izabellb said:


> We decided just to accept the offer if we can live in El Paso. Now we are waiting. Life is good is safe here, so we don´t need to risk it for a few $ more...
> Thanks!


That seems sensible, izabellb. Are there financial costs to moving to El Paso instead of Juarez, as I don't understand why you are seeking the company's permission otherwise. There are hundreds of mainly biz executives who work in plants in border Mexican cities but live over the border in the U.S., but that is their preference.


----------



## Ronbeachcomber

Juarez is much better. There are new resturans,t and many families are returning to Juarez. There some beautiful areas to live such as the Club Campestre area. I have not priced homes in that area, but most appear to be expensive. El Paso is safe, and most of the people I know prefer to live in El Paso, and make the daily commute to Juarez. There is usually not much of a wait to cross into Juarez, the problem is the bridge wait time to return to El Paso. Most of the people I know that cross daily, or frequently get a SENTRI Pass. There is an annual fee and a background check to get the pass. With the pass the return to the US if fairly speedy. Hope this helps, and let me know if you have additional specific questions.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> That seems sensible, izabellb. Are there financial costs to moving to El Paso instead of Juarez, as I don't understand why you are seeking the company's permission otherwise. There are hundreds of mainly biz executives who work in plants in border Mexican cities but live over the border in the U.S., but that is their preference.


Possibly coming from Brazil and being citizens of Brazil they do not want to deal with US immigration which is costly and time consuming.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

AlanMexicali said:


> Possibly coming from Brazil and being citizens of Brazil they do not want to deal with US immigration which is costly and time consuming.


Excuse me, but haven't you read the thread? They started off preferring to live in El Paso and by the time to date, they've decided they won't take the job UNLESS they can live in El Paso. Are you one of those expats who roam from forum to forum trying to show how international you are and evolved from your Western roots, or what?


----------



## AlanMexicali

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Excuse me, but haven't you read the thread? They started off preferring to live in El Paso and by the time to date, they've decided they won't take the job UNLESS they can live in El Paso. Are you one of those expats who roam from forum to forum trying to show how international you are and evolved from your Western roots, or what?


I was talking about the company not wanting to get involved with US Immigration as they seem to want them to be located to Juarez near their Mexican factory. The job packge offer might not include a US address and all that will go along with it. 

If he doesn´t get the job in the end this might be why because they insist on the company relocating them to El Paso, Tx. not Ciudad Juarez which is what the company is offering them.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Coming to America? It's Going to Cost You - Businessweek


"A study for the National Foundation for American Policy estimated that to hire someone on an H-1B visa, a U.S. employer has to pay about $2,500 in legal fees; a $1,500 training fee; a $1,000 “premium processing” fee; a $500 antifraud fee; a $190 immigration service fee; around $125 in additional incidental costs; and a $100 visa fee. That totals almost $6,000. Complicated immigration cases can cost eligible applicants $10,000 or more in legal fees alone."


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

AlanMexicali said:


> I was talking about the company not wanting to get involved with US Immigration as they seem to want them to be located to Juarez near their Mexican factory. The job packge offer might not include a US address and all that will go along with it.
> 
> If he doesn´t get the job in the end this might be why because they insist on the company relocating them to El Paso, Tx. not Ciudad Juarez which is what the company is offering them.


 Okay. Sorry, I misunderstood. It is entirely new if they're asking the company to get them permission to live in the U.S. and they're from Brazil. Of course. 

Where is the lady? She hasn't responded in a few days to anything.


----------



## Isla Verde

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Excuse me, but haven't you read the thread? They started off preferring to live in El Paso and by the time to date, they've decided they won't take the job UNLESS they can live in El Paso. Are you one of those expats who roam from forum to forum trying to show how international you are and evolved from your Western roots, or what?


No personal comments about other posters, please! See Forum Rule #1: Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Okay. Sorry, I misunderstood. It is entirely new if they're asking the company to get them permission to live in the U.S. and they're from Brazil. Of course.
> 
> Where is the lady? She hasn't responded in a few days to anything.


No problem at all. I immigrated from Canada to San Diego in 1980 and paid $2700 US for the privilege and was on a Tempory Resident visa for 3 years renewable every year and unable to leave the US, Citizenship was $340 US later and only so far have paid $600 US to immigrate to Mexico, more than 3 decades later.


----------



## izabellb

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> That seems sensible, izabellb. Are there financial costs to moving to El Paso instead of Juarez, as I don't understand why you are seeking the company's permission otherwise. There are hundreds of mainly biz executives who work in plants in border Mexican cities but live over the border in the U.S., but that is their preference.


Hi, as we are from Brazil, we need a proper visa to live in USA. I don't know how it works, but I think that the company must ask for the working visa, in USA, so we could live there. I dont suppose we can apply for a residence visa without working there...


----------



## izabellb

AlanMexicali said:


> Possibly coming from Brazil and being citizens of Brazil they do not want to deal with US immigration which is costly and time consuming.


i just think that is quite difficult to get an USA visa without working there...At least is what I heard...


----------



## izabellb

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Okay. Sorry, I misunderstood. It is entirely new if they're asking the company to get them permission to live in the U.S. and they're from Brazil. Of course.
> 
> Where is the lady? She hasn't responded in a few days to anything.


Hi, the lady is back...
i just have one expat experience. We moved to China and that time the company took care of everything. We aren't asking this company to do anything. They offer us a job in Juarez, but someone told us that sometimes they relocate employees to El Paso, if they prefer so.
This company has industries in many countries around the world, including Juarez and El Paso. 
Of course we know that to relocate us to USA is more expensive and difficult, but if they really want to hire someone, they do so.
I dont think juarez is so terrible as it seems, but I can't find any information, its why I post here. 
And my husband decided just to take the job if he can put us in El Paso because he will travel most of the time, and won't be confortable with us in Juarez.
If it was easier, we would take the job and we aould apply for an american visa ourselves, but it is not so easy, believe me.


----------



## AlanMexicali

If you do go you should apply in Brazil at the US Embassy for a B2 visa which is attached to your passport and is good for crossing and visiting for 10 years in the unrestricted zone in the US, which is from 30 to 45 miles from the border in California. In Texas, New Mexico and Arizona probably a similar distance. If you need to pass this zone you can get a I-94A tourist permit at the border with the B2 for about $6.00 US which is good for up to 180 days and takes a few minutes. 

Click "Visitor Visa B1/B2" and then "Expand All" to see what it is all about.

Visas | Embassy of the United States

Most Mexicans who cross regularly have one. It used to be a card called a "Border Crossing Card"


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

izabellb said:


> Hi, the lady is back...
> i just have one expat experience. We moved to China and that time the company took care of everything. We aren't asking this company to do anything. They offer us a job in Juarez, but someone told us that sometimes they relocate employees to El Paso, if they prefer so.
> This company has industries in many countries around the world, including Juarez and El Paso.
> Of course we know that to relocate us to USA is more expensive and difficult, but if they really want to hire someone, they do so.
> I dont think juarez is so terrible as it seems, but I can't find any information, its why I post here.
> And my husband decided just to take the job if he can put us in El Paso because he will travel most of the time, and won't be confortable with us in Juarez.
> If it was easier, we would take the job and we aould apply for an american visa ourselves, but it is not so easy, believe me.


Izabel, it makes total sense to me for your husband to want to put his family in El Paso rather than Juarez, great as the Mexican city may be, especially given that he must travel internationally so much. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## izabellb

AlanMexicali said:


> If you do go you should apply in Brazil at the US Embassy for a B1 visa which is attached to your passport and is good for crossing and visiting for 10 years in the unrestricted zone in the US, which is from 30 to 45 miles from the border in California. In Texas, New Mexico and Arizona probably a similar distance. If you need to pass this zone you can get a I-94A tourist permit at the border with the B1 for about $6.00 US which is good for up to 180 days and takes a few minutes.
> 
> Click "Visitor Visa B1/B2" and then "Expand All" to see what it is all about.
> 
> Visas | Embassy of the United States
> 
> Most Mexicans who cross regularly have one. It used to be a card called a "Border Crossing Card"


Thanks. I thought that everytime someone crosses the border, the passport would have a stamp on it...And husband was worried that he would have to get a new passport every month...
For now we are just waiting the company answer. He has a nice job here, travels a lot also, and we will just move if its for a better environment. I would love to live in Mexico, as I love the food and had mexicans friends in China and language is not a problem.But we need to measure all the incomes and outcomes, and risks...


----------



## AlanMexicali

izabellb said:


> Thanks. I thought that everytime someone crosses the border, the passport would have a stamp on it...And husband was worried that he would have to get a new passport every month...
> For now we are just waiting the company answer. He has a nice job here, travels a lot also, and we will just move if its for a better environment. I would love to live in Mexico, as I love the food and had mexicans friends in China and language is not a problem.But we need to measure all the incomes and outcomes, and risks...


With an official looking B1 or B2 visa [almost looks like the first page of a passport with the photo etc.] in the passport they only stamp it once the first time you use it on the back of the opposite page and over the visa. 

Then you show it to the ICE officer [Immigration, Customs Enforcement] at the booth when crossing who does not have a stamp. He punches you into their data base and reads what comes up only. 

They send you to "Secondary Inspection" to go inside and talk to an Immigration officer who has the stamp the first time you cross with it. Very easy and you are prechecked to make sure you are not a risk. 

Works at airports inside the US also. They or you on the plane fill out a I-94A give it with your B2 visa open in your passport and hand them the I-94A. You have to hand in the I-94A form when exiting the US before the expiration date and is valid for mulitiple exits and entries.


----------



## coondawg

AlanMexicali said:


> No problem at all. I immigrated from Canada to San Diego in 1980 and paid $2700 US for the privilege and was on a Tempory Resident visa for 3 years renewable every year and unable to leave the US, Citizenship was $340 US later and only so far have paid $600 US to immigrate to Mexico, more than 3 decades later.


ooo


----------

